# Pictures of beautiful gray hair



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm trying to find pictures of beautiful gray hair as inspiration for me as my hair is very gray at this point. I still color my hair regularly, but it's getting very dry and I'm afraid of the damage.

Most pics I found were of white people. Does anyone have beautiful pics of gray haired black women?


Danysedai and Sherrylove's mothers have inspired me too! (Their pictures are in separate threads.)
ETA I forgot to mention our own beautiful Suburbanbushbabe!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

I found two from another thread:


ETA: pics don't exist anymore


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

On Oprah.com: How to make your gray hair look gorgeous: http://www.oprah.com/omagazine/How-to-Make-Your-Gray-Hair-Look-Gorgeous


> Might that brazen route be right for you? "Gray or white hair tends to look best with pink, olive, and dark complexions," says Lisa Chiccine, a stylist and owner of the Lisa Chiccine Salon in New York City. "If you're sallow or very pale, you'll probably look washed-out and should consider highlights or lowlights," she says. Brown hair that looks mousy as the gray comes in can be brightened and enriched by weaving in highlights and lowlights of honey, tortoiseshell, or mahogany. Another good option if you're just starting to go gray is to use a vegetable dye or a semipermanent glaze. Both will stain a lot of the gray, and when the color starts to fade, you won't have a root line, says Chiccine. If your gray comes in wiry, it's because it's dry, so use a weekly deep conditioner (such as Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Restructuring Treatment or Philip Kingsley Elasticizer) to moisturize and calm it down. To counteract any yellow tones, get a violet-based gloss at the salon every six to eight weeks; it coats the hair and gives it shine, says Mikael Padilla, celebrity colorist for Wella Professionals in Los Angeles.
> 
> Gray demands more color, more wattage...
> 
> ...




and 7 Gorgeous Gray Hair Makeovers: http://www.oprah.com/style/7-Gorgeous-Gray-Hair-Makeovers#slide


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

This beautiful 60 year old looks great with her gray hair:


----------



## Nina_deF (Jul 20, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^ I can't see the pic?

A blog about going gray: http://goinggrayblog.com/

Some more information:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I found two from another thread:


 
This woman is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I found two from another thread:


 
SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SERIOUSLY
I LOVE THE LENGTH AND THE STYLE!!!
The color is stiking..She looks so regal!
After my infatuation with the twa..i will start growing out my hair to.look.like.hers.


----------



## Aspire (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I'm trying to find pictures of beautiful gray hair as inspiration for me as my hair is very gray at this point. I still color my hair regularly, but it's getting very dry and I'm afraid of the damage.
> 
> Most pics I found were of white people. Does anyone have beautiful pics of gray haired black women?
> 
> ...



My grandmother has beautiful gray hair, but none of my pics do it justice. 
Have you tried henna, amla, or indigo if the dye is damaging your hair?  Just wondering.  Amla is more gradual but it definitely darkening.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think you're going to find many pictures of black women with gray hair.  We tend to dye our hair until the good Lord comes a knocking.

I don't plan (at this time) to ever dye my hair.

I most beautiful gray hair I've seen in IRL was a older woman in Walmart.  She was a beautiful black woman, about 70 and you could tell she took pride in her looks, esp her BSL silver hair.  Now that's my dream gray hair, but I want it to be maybe MBL or waist.


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 20, 2010)

The gray hair looks good...on them. I plan to fight it until I am in my 70s.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

jhirmack silver brighting poo and Clairol Shimmer Lights are the best poos for gray hair.  I've used both of them and they kept the gray for being brassy.


----------



## hairedity (Jul 20, 2010)

see this link on curlynikki's site http://www.curlynikki.com/search?updated-max=2010-05-21T13:00:00-04:00&max-results=10

Pics of her mother's gorgeous gray hair.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

Her mother's hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jul 20, 2010)

Although I don't want to go gray any time soon... I want my whole head to be silver when I'm older! I love the way it looks!


----------



## kittikat24 (Jul 20, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I don't think you're going to find many pictures of black women with gray hair. We tend to dye our hair until the good Lord comes a knocking.


 
I've been searching online, and you're right, it's extremely rare to find AA women w/ gray hair, especially if its long. If I see a black woman w/ long gray hair IRL, usually it's in a high bun or PS.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Jul 20, 2010)

I especially like the first lady's hair


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

The member Suburbanbushbabe (?) I know the spelling is wrong--has beautiful gray hair--I'll see if I can find her pic.

I love beautiful gray hair on black women--when I get mine I hope it comes in beautiful, I plan on embracing it


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of her hair.....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Iamhim (Jul 20, 2010)

This is an awesome thread. I'm already starting to get a lot of gray hairs and I don't plan on coloring them.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

Alicia Keys


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^LOL, you need to quit.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

We can't forget beautiful Dolores from She's Got The Look:


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

@ Alicia Keys.


----------



## Vanity1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just wanted to say I love gray hair!


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's our very own RZILYNT.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

luving me said:


> ^^^LOL, you need to quit.





~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> @ Alicia Keys.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm thinking unless we bring some other people up in here this thread gonna die.

Meryl Streep had BEAUTIFUL gray hair in that movie ______________, where she played the mean designer lady.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know if I'm ready to embrace my gray hair, I started to go gray at 18.


----------



## carmeldip32 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was trying to add a picture of a beautiful woman, Bishop Millicent Hunter. Her hair is 100% gray and it's just beautiful.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## indefinite (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## StarFish106 (Jul 20, 2010)

dlewis said:


> I'm thinking unless we bring some other people up in here this thread gonna die.
> 
> Meryl Streep had BEAUTIFUL gray hair in that movie ______________, where she played the mean designer lady.


 

Meryl as Miranda in the Devil Wore Prada and yes her hair was fierce in that movie (along with the coat she has on here)


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

indefinite said:


> ................



Who is this woman?  I LOVE HER HAIR!!!!


----------



## che1219 (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently saw a dark chocolate georgeous woman, perhaps in her 60's with the most beautiful silver BSL hair I have ever seen.  It was soooo silver.  She looked so elegant and classy.  Absolutely beautiful, I wish I had a picture to show.  She is the reason I have decided that I will not dye my hair when it starts to turn gray.


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

StarFish106 said:


> Meryl as Miranda in the Devil Wore Prada and yes her hair was fierce in that movie (along with the coat she has on here)



This is the best I've *ever* seen her look.  She should have gone gray YEARS ago.


----------



## indefinite (Jul 20, 2010)

dlewis said:


> Who is this woman?  I LOVE HER HAIR!!!!


  She's a distant relative. Her hair is striking.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jul 20, 2010)

My mother and I, she keeps a really cute short cute, shes very jazzy. I LOVE her hair, its so shiny!


----------



## che1219 (Jul 20, 2010)

carmeldip32 said:


> I was trying to add a picture of a beautiful woman, Bishop Millicent Hunter. Her hair is 100% gray and it's just beautiful.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 20, 2010)

carmeldip32 said:


> I was trying to add a picture of a beautiful woman, Bishop Millicent Hunter. Her hair is 100% gray and it's just beautiful.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Ernestine Shepherd--beautiful body woman with gray hair (I wish there were pics with her hair down)


----------



## godzooki (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind the fact that I'm going gray if my hair looked as awesome as the heads pictured here but mine looks horrible....I guess if I were patient enough to allow it to do it's thing but right now, it's so sporadic (except for a streak like patch in the front( that it's more distracting and annoying than anything.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 20, 2010)

Maya Angelou:





Madea 





Esther Rolle:


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jul 20, 2010)

LOVE THIS THREAD!  Mine are coming in like gang-busters.  To fight it or not to fight it?  I may just rinse black until my 40s or 50s.


----------



## brucebettye (Jul 20, 2010)

Madea and alicia keys


----------



## Nonie (Jul 20, 2010)

This lady started graying as a teen. I honestly think she wears it so well and I'm glad she is comfortable with it:




Her story here.


----------



## che1219 (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

Nonie said:


> This lady started graying as a teen. I honestly think she wears it so well and I'm glad she is comfortable with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her hair is beautiful.


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 20, 2010)

beautiful pictures, I look forward to it. excuse my ignorance but... do black rinses cover white hair and do they completely fade away once you stop doing them? once you decide you want grey hair do you have to "big chop"? I have always wondered this, if anybody knows please disclose the secret


----------



## Nonie (Jul 20, 2010)

Toni Morrison:


----------



## che1219 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice thread OP.  I am loving all these beautiful heads of gray, makes me look forward to having a head full of healthy gray BSL-MBL hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 20, 2010)

My DD wants me to stop dying my hair (I'm 39) and go gray. Of course its easy for HER to say since its not her hair going gray LOL  These pictures are very inspirational. I'll have to revisit in 5 years, not ready to go there yet.


----------



## honeisos (Jul 20, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My DD wants me to stop dying my hair (I'm 39) and go gray. Of course its easy for HER to say since its not her hair going gray LOL  These pictures are very inspirational. I'll have to revisit in 5 years, not ready to go there yet.



LOL I cant do it either .. I still feel like im 30 lol and I'm 40 LMBO .. I have been going grey since I was 25 ...

Love the pics !


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Jul 20, 2010)

The greys are coming in with a vengeance for me as well.  I used to color it, but now that I've almost got all the color cut out, I don't want to go there any more.  Hair just feels so much more amazing with nothing in it.

So far, mine are creeping in along the hairline - in the most visible spot.  Plan to full embrace them as they fill in.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> I found two from another thread:



i've seen this pic a couple of times and my jaw always drops. such a stunning woman. i so wouldn't mind being gray right now just because of this photo.


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 20, 2010)

These heads are just beautiful Renee is one of my idols and my mom has a gorgeous silver gray mane.  My mindset is not there yet.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

indefinite said:


>



Just gorgeous!!



ciccina said:


> beautiful pictures, I look forward to it. excuse my ignorance but... do black rinses cover white hair and do they completely fade away once you stop doing them? once you decide you want grey hair do you have to "big chop"? I have always wondered this, if anybody knows please disclose the secret



Black rinses cover to an extent, but when you have lots of grays - say over 30-40% of your new growth it will start becoming problematic. That's where I am right now. 
You don't have to big chop, but I think you do have to live with two toned hair for a while.

A tip from me: don't use black black rinses, use brownish or even light brown rinses. They will stain the grays and create natural high lights. And when you finally decide to go gray you won't have pitch black hair with a snow white new growth. That's what I had a few months ago, so I decided to strip some color from my hair (crazy I know) and start using lighter brown hair colors.

I'm going to step away from semi- and demi permanent colors now and just use regular rinses (one component, no mixing = no peroxide or ammonia) and see how that looks. I'm scared!! 



*Thank you ladies for contributing with photos!!! *


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

my beautiful 87 yr old grandmother. She didn't exactly wanna take the shot, lol


----------



## che1219 (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^
Your grandmother is beautiful and she looks good for 87yo.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

che1219 said:


> ^^^
> Your grandmother is beautiful and she looks good for 87yo.



Thanks 
She's slowly bn hacking off her hair from wsl to bsl to sl over this past yr. Smh. This is her latest hacking. 
I told her she wasn't too old to whoop. She didn't see the humor, lol.


----------



## Sianna (Jul 20, 2010)

I am loving this thread!! But alas, my family doesn't usually start graying till around the mid to late 50's or so. My mom is in her late 40's and she probably has... like three or four gray hairs. She doesn't bother to dye them though, and my grandmother, who is in her late seventies is just now leaving the salt and pepper look. She's finally at the point where she has more salt than pepper! 

I know we already have a shot of Della, but I think she looks really pretty on this one. 





Whenever I do start getting some grays, I don't see myself fighting it. I don't really like the salt and pepper look, but I love shocks of gray and and predominantly silver/gray hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread is inspirational

I always say i hope i have a head full of snow white hair when i get old. I remember my grandma's friend...before they died....she had SNOW WHITE fluffy hair....my grandma on the other hand only had specks of gray in her hair and she NEVER dyed it. My maternal grandmother on the other hand is graying around the hairline and she dyes her hair......hmmmmm.....


----------



## danysedai (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Just gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where I am now. If you've seen the thread where I posted a picture of my mother's hair,that's where I'm headed but I' undecided whether to do it now (38) or later (50 smthg).I'm approaching APL now,and it pains me to cut it off and start again. I would say my hair is almost 50% gray (and such a silver shiny colour). I want to let the white streak in the front gro in again.

Thanks for the tip about the lighter rinses,can you recommend any? Pretty please?? I use bigen black now and want to ease a lighter colour in.

The most beautiful head of gray hair is Yasmina Rossi's. I can't copy pictures from her website but here's the link,her hair is absolutely jaw dropping.
http://web.me.com/yasminarossi/Model/Book_expended.html

she's a white lady, so it is extremely nice to find pictures of black ladies with gray hair, great thread OP!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh boy, I need this inspriational thread....
The ladies on here are lovely. I notice that they are at least in their 50s though. I think when I'm in my 50's, yes, I'll embrace it. I am struggling with "embracing" at 40 though. 
Mine are on my temples and they are stubborn. They are a wiry - thanks for that info on DCing Flowerhair

Here's my mom's hair (natural and flat ironed here)






It looks more silver straight. I don't have a close-up of it curly. It is more salt and pepper looking.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Oh boy, I need this inspriational thread....
> The ladies on here are lovely. I notice that they are at least in their 50s though. I think when I'm in my 50's, yes, I'll embrace it. I am struggling with "embracing" at 40 though.
> Mine are on my temples and they are stubborn. They are a wiry - thanks for that info on DCing Flowerhair
> 
> ...




Gor.ge.ous


----------



## Kash (Jul 20, 2010)

wow i never knew gray hair could be so beautiful! 

when the curtains go gray does the carpet go gray also? this is a serious question, i don't know anyone with gray hair to ask, nor would i fell comfortable asking.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

danysedai said:


> This is where I am now. If you've seen the thread where I posted a picture of my mother's hair,that's where I'm headed but I' undecided whether to do it now (38) or later (50 smthg).I'm approaching APL now,and it pains me to cut it off and start again. I would say my hair is almost 50% gray (and such a silver shiny colour). I want to let the white streak in the front gro in again.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the lighter rinses,can you recommend any? Pretty please?? I use bigen black now and want to ease a lighter colour in.
> 
> ...



Yasmina's hair was very pretty!! Wow!

I haven't decided on what rinse to use yet, perhaps one from Wella. I don't know if you have the same brands in the US? You probably have a whole lot more to choose from. 




wavezncurlz said:


> Oh boy, I need this inspriational thread....
> The ladies on here are lovely. I notice that they are at least in their 50s though. I think when I'm in my 50's, yes, I'll embrace it. I am struggling with "embracing" at 40 though.
> Mine are on my temples and they are stubborn. They are a wiry - thanks for that info on DCing Flowerhair
> 
> ...



Your mother's hair is so beautiful and thick!!! 
Is she natural?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Your mother's hair is so beautiful and thick!!!
> Is she natural?


 
Yes, she's been natural all her 65 years. She's the one I had in my siggie a while back with the Angela Davis fro!


----------



## Sunrise (Jul 20, 2010)

Kash said:


> when the curtains go gray does the carpet go gray also? this is a serious question, i don't know anyone with gray hair to ask, nor would i fell comfortable asking.



Yep, slowly but surely!


----------



## JFemme (Jul 20, 2010)

che1219 said:


>



Wowzer.... (that's a gorgeous head of hair)

*timely thread*

I'm coloring today (my hair)


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2010)

That Yasmine is hawt!




 I wonder how old she is? 

These are my favorites:


----------



## JFemme (Jul 20, 2010)

My goodness--_who_ is dis woman...(Yasmine)


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

JFemme said:


> My goodness--_who_ is dis woman...(Yasmine)



http://web.me.com/yasminarossi/Model/Book_expended.html

Check the pictures under life style...her body is on point!! 

I also love the pictures with the horses, just because I love horses.

She seems to be a model and a photographer.


----------



## JFemme (Jul 20, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> http://web.me.com/yasminarossi/Model/Book_expended.html
> 
> Check the pictures under life style...her body is on point!!
> 
> ...



THANK YOU... 

Shes breathtaking


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

She's 55 years old too....amazing!!!!


----------



## dlewis (Jul 20, 2010)

She looks great.  I want my body to be on point like that.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 20, 2010)

She seems to have an interesting background too. Jungian psychoanalysis. I want to study that too! 



> •1999:    US permanent resident since.
> •1998:    Marriage with Djamal Zoughbi. Moved to Cape Town, South Africa, modeling, TV commercials, photographer for Elle Decor, Helena
> Rubinstein.
> •1997:    Studies, Jungian psychoanalysis.
> ...


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 20, 2010)

Kash said:


> wow i never knew gray hair could be so beautiful!
> 
> when the curtains go gray does the carpet go gray also? this is a serious question, i don't know anyone with gray hair to ask, nor would i fell comfortable asking.



I started graying at 23 and my carpet started a little while after that. I don't think I'll dye my hair. I think it would be hilarious if I went fully gray at 30. I think I'll just be salt and pepper though


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish more women would embrace the gray. It's so elegant and beautiful! Love this thread.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)

I started greying at 19, but I'm not ready to embrace it, yet, lol...By the way, that was over 10 years ago! BUT when I do embrace it- I'm going hard, like these ladies!!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## danysedai (Jul 20, 2010)

More of my mom last year,her hair is shorter here than in the picture I showed in that older thread










one of her in her rollers lol ( a bit bluer,she was heavy handed with the gray hair blue tinted shampoo,it got lighter after a few washes)





more to follow


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Your mom's hair is gorgeous danysedai!!!


----------



## danysedai (Jul 20, 2010)

My mom's hair in a banana clip






the two of us, look at my white streak







and one of me with my white streak that I now covered but thinking of uncovering again,sorry for the picture of me hamming it up for the camera,I hate taking pictures. The grays go to the ends of my hair but it takes a loong time for the black dye to go away, but that is my hair almost all over (I'm 38)


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 20, 2010)

^^Too cute--you and your mom are beautiful---I love your gray patch!!! I love how unique it is.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mine has come in in a beautiful, one spot streak....kinda reminds me of Mortisha on the Adams Family if I let it go without dying it.  I love it.  It is not grey.....it is WHITE!  I get a lot of compliments


----------



## arosieworld (Jul 20, 2010)

I had a skunk stripe before I shaved my head but for some reason it never fully grew back. I miss it. If anyone knows how to make your hair gray again please speak up. I started to eat healthy after going bald but I don't know what I ate before that was making it gray or if it was just stress.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2010)

danysedai
your hair and your mom's hair is simply beautiful. I'm in awe. 
This thread is helping me in this journey.


----------



## honeisos (Jul 20, 2010)

Love this thread ! thanks ladies!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2010)

Danysedai - you and your mother are both beautiful!!! 
I love the picture of both of you in the mall! 

It's funny how they reported this very morning that Danish researchers are going to appeal for a ban of all at home hair colors, since they are apparently that poisonous. 

So ladies, please use all natural colors or go to a professional. (I should take that advice myself!)


----------



## RZILYNT (Jul 21, 2010)

Trying to upload a picture of my gray hair. My hairline  is just about all silver.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous RZILYNT!!!  The picture looks like it's out of a magazine


----------



## RZILYNT (Jul 21, 2010)

Awe, Thanks. My hubby and I were celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary in Cancun this past May. Stair case pose compliments of the Hilton...LOL.

RZ~


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow!! RZILYNT you look gorgeous! What a beautiful dress too.
You must have wowed your DH when you came down those stairs. 

I love the "silver lining" in your hair.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2010)

I will _so_ be letting my gray grow in. I have had a few gray hairs ever since I was a little girl. That's one reason I stopped using cassia and will probably never use henna. 

SBB has some beautiful hair, here's her blog:

http://suburbanbushbabe.wordpress.com/

She also did an interview on my blog about transitioning to gray hair, I'll look up the link later.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a grey streak in the front center of my head. I'm thirty now, but it slowly started formin when I was in middle school. I had a full streak in college. I don't dye it, at least not intentionally to cover the grey. I will dye my hair a brownish reddisch color sometimes and the front will always end up extremely lighter and brighter than the rest of my hair. I always just let it grow back out. My dad's side of the family greys early. So far the grey has not spread to the rest of my head, but when it does, I think I will just let it. I don't really like the idea of letting a whole head of grey grow in. But knowing me, if I decide to cover it, I would just chop it off and start fresh when I was ready to go grey.

Here is a picture of early morning hair. One of the few pictures I could find, that was head on and close enough to see the streak, yet didn't showcase my semi- crossed-eyes.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 21, 2010)

i love this thread. i was born with grays, am always noticing new grays in my hair and am not even 30 yet. i know that they will be a huge part of my life soon, but i've always loved them and had always said that i'd embrace them to the fullest when they start to really come in later in life. i even get mad at my grandmother for dying her hair. i think gray hair is beautiful.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am   29, I have a couple of greys pop up these last few  years.....Oh yeah...right after I got Married...LOL.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2010)

KCcurly said:


> I will _so_ be letting my gray grow in. I have had a few gray hairs ever since I was a little girl. That's one reason I stopped using cassia and will probably never use henna.
> 
> SBB has some beautiful hair, here's her blog:
> 
> ...



Thanks KCcurly, I love her hair too!! I'd love the link to how she transitioned.  



kandiekj100 said:


> I have a grey streak in the front center of my head. I'm thirty now, but it slowly started formin when I was in middle school. I had a full streak in college. I don't dye it, at least not intentionally to cover the grey. I will dye my hair a brownish reddisch color sometimes and the front will always end up extremely lighter and brighter than the rest of my hair. I always just let it grow back out. My dad's side of the family greys early. So far the grey has not spread to the rest of my head, but when it does, I think I will just let it. I don't really like the idea of letting a whole head of grey grow in. But knowing me, if I decide to cover it, I would just chop it off and start fresh when I was ready to go grey.
> 
> Here is a picture of early morning hair. One of the few pictures I could find, that was head on and close enough to see the streak, yet didn't showcase my semi- crossed-eyes.



I love that gray streak!!  Don't color it!


----------



## dlewis (Jul 21, 2010)

RZILYNT said:


> Awe, Thanks. My hubby and I were celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary in Cancun this past May. Stair case pose compliments of the Hilton...LOL.
> 
> RZ~



Finally my long gray hair favorite is here.

You look great.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 21, 2010)

Flowerhair, Here it is:

http://newlynatural.com/blog/2009/04/transitioningto-gray-an-interview/

I know her fotki is helpful too.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2010)

KCcurly said:


> Flowerhair, Here it is:
> 
> http://newlynatural.com/blog/2009/04/transitioningto-gray-an-interview/
> 
> I know her fotki is helpful too.



Thanks!!  I'll check it out right now.

I've gone through her fotki a few times  "Fotki stalking".


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jul 21, 2010)

indefinite said:


>


 
Well don't you look like Storm from X-men you better work! 
I wish my hair was all white/silver I only have a few.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 21, 2010)

KCcurly said:


> Flowerhair, Here it is:
> 
> http://newlynatural.com/blog/2009/04/transitioningto-gray-an-interview/
> 
> I know her fotki is helpful too.



KCcurly - I can't believe I've never seen your site before!! I love it!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful ladies! My Mom 68 refuse to go gray, so I can't go gray before her, I need to send these picture to her.


----------



## RZILYNT (Jul 21, 2010)

dlewis said:


> Finally my long gray hair favorite is here.
> 
> You look great.




Thanks D and FlowerHair for the compliments ~ I am a lurker for the most part these days.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 30, 2010)

I love your hair RZILYNT!



BUMPIN FOR MORE INSPIRATIONAL PICTURES!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 30, 2010)

Suburbanbushbabe mentioned this site:
http://goinggraylookinggreat.com/

Beautiful hair on there.


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 30, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Toni Morrison:


 
ah...as Lucille Clifton would have described her hair, locks "the color of rain".  I love Toni Morrison's hair! And speaking of her, here she is:  

Lucille Clifton







Chevelure618 said:


> Mine has come in in a beautiful, one spot streak....kinda reminds me of Mortisha on the Adams Family if I let it go without dying it. I love it. It is not grey.....it is WHITE! I get a lot of compliments


 
All the "gray" hairs I have are actually white too!  I am eager to see them in a few years, because my hair is graying at the front first - which is exactly what I wanted!  

*Also - you all in the Fab40+ look amazing!!!! There isn't one of you that looks 40+ Gray or no!!  You ladies are lovely!!! I'm just 32 and trying to be all up in your club! *


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 30, 2010)

I never knew gray hair could be so beautiful. So many great pictures here.


----------



## rockstar (Jul 31, 2010)

carmeldip32 said:


> I was trying to add a picture of a beautiful woman, Bishop Millicent Hunter. Her hair is 100% gray and it's just beautiful.



When I saw this thread she was the first person that popped into my head. Whenever I see her preach, I can't help staring at her hair.


----------



## Truth (Jul 31, 2010)

....


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 13, 2010)

Found another great picture:


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll borrow these pics from the 40+ thread in OT:
Thank you @wavezncurlz!

They are from this website: http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/06/gray-natural-and-fierce.html
If you go to the website, the lady has some tips about going gray too!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 13, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> I'll borrow these pics from the 40+ thread in OT:
> Thank you @wavezncurlz!
> 
> They are from this website: http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/06/gray-natural-and-fierce.html
> If you go to the website, the lady has some tips about going gray too!


 

Thank You FlowerHair. I couldn't find this thread and wanted to post it here. I'm definitely keeping an "silver fox inspirations" folder now.  So let's keep this thread alive!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jun 13, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 13, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> Oh boy, I need this inspriational thread....
> The ladies on here are lovely. I notice that they are at least in their 50s though. I think when I'm in my 50's, yes, I'll embrace it. I am struggling with "embracing" at 40 though.
> Mine are on my temples and they are stubborn. They are a wiry - thanks for that info on DCing Flowerhair
> 
> ...


 
Here she let me do a twist out. She says it looks too wild. She usually does it in a bun. Everyone else loved it.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 13, 2011)

Your mother's hair is gorgeous wavezncurlz!! 
I love the twist out!


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a pic of me and my Mom....she is 60 and loves her hair color...she nicknamed herself the Graydiva.....I hope this helps even though her hair is short.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 13, 2011)

^^^^ Pretty!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 13, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Madea


 You are so wrong for this one!!! But Tyler Perry is workin' that gray wig!!!

ETA:  Given my earlier post re: hair color disaster, this is right on time.  I've made the decision: not coloring any more, so...gray it is.  I'm tryin', I really am.


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's my Mami- she was caught off guard in this one.






Her hair started silvering when she was about 18 or so.


----------



## nissi (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's some more of Bishop Millicent Hunter:











Here's Dr. Cynthia Hale:





I have a lot of gray, got it from my mom... I am in the henna world, and may try indigo next, and will probably not let the snow fully fall until 50...i'm 42... lovely post FlowerHair, thank you!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jun 13, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> I found two from another thread:


 

i love this one! her hair is amazinggggggggg!


----------



## LatterGlory (Jun 13, 2011)

Prov 16:31 *The silver-haired head is a crown of glory*, 
_If_ it is found in the way of righteousness. (NKJV)


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 13, 2011)

Right click & save.  That's all I've been doing In this thread!
Prelude to a Kiss your mom is so pretty!

The Bishop's big silver curls are to die for! She wears her hair well.


----------



## empressri (Jun 14, 2011)

it's official when i start graying im not coloring a darn thing!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful heads of gray hair!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 14, 2011)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> This is a pic of me and my Mom....she is 60 and loves her hair color...she nicknamed herself the Graydiva.....I hope this helps even though her hair is short.


 


Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Here's my Mami- she was caught off guard in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love your Mothers' hairs!!! Gorgeous! 

Gray Divas for sure!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 14, 2011)

FlowerHair said:


> I found two from another thread:


 
I love her hair I think she is the one that had me rocking my grey hair for 2 yrs before I decided to henna again. and I am thinking of growing it out but I love my color and what henna does for my hair.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh just read about the wiry grey, I have a lot that is like that but when I henna it really tamed them.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 14, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> Oh just read about the wiry grey, I have a lot that is like that but when I henna it really tamed them.



yeah...but mine looked pink/red when I henna'd.  I know some people can get a really pretty auburn after henna'ing. I couldn't get it to look right.


----------



## LuvMyGrey (Aug 7, 2012)

NOW THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!
MBL beautiful gray hair!



dlewis said:


> I don't think you're going to find many pictures of black women with gray hair. We tend to dye our hair until the good Lord comes a knocking.
> 
> I don't plan (at this time) to ever dye my hair.
> 
> I most beautiful gray hair I've seen in IRL was a older woman in Walmart. She was a beautiful black woman, about 70 and you could tell she took pride in her looks, esp her BSL silver hair. Now that's my dream gray hair, but I want it to be maybe MBL or waist.


----------



## SimpleLiving (Mar 25, 2013)

Hot dang; THIS is what I would want my blog to look like. Working to talk myself into blogging but keep thinking "it's been done." But, you know what, MY journey has not been "done". This is oh so good. Thank you, OP.




> A blog about going gray: http://goinggrayblog.com/


----------



## SimpleLiving (Mar 25, 2013)

empressri said:


> it's official when i start graying im not coloring a darn thing!!


 
GOOD FOR YOU EmpressRi!


----------



## Ipanema (Mar 26, 2013)

Gray hair is tricky.  You have to be careful with clothes, colors, styles, makeup and accessories or it can be unflattering.  I like the look of gray locs and curly, wild gray hair where the light can bounce off of it.  I think the worst look is bone straight or when a person wears clothes that match the hair color.  Like silver hair, silver shirt.  White hair, white shirt.  The pic below is my favorite.  Her makeup and colors look nice, and her hair looks moisturized and not blue.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ipanema said:


> Gray hair is tricky.  You have to be careful with clothes, colors, styles, makeup and accessories or it can be unflattering.  I like the look of gray locs and curly, wild gray hair where the light can bounce off of it.  I think the worst look is bone straight or when a person wears clothes that match the hair color.  Like silver hair, silver shirt.  White hair, white shirt.  The pic below is my favorite.  Her makeup and colors look nice, and her hair looks moisturized and not blue.



On the bone straight thing....I work with this lady with the more goregous mbl WHITE bone straight hair.....however she is white and her hair started to turn in her teens so that could be the reason it looks so good no matter what


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 27, 2013)

Ipanema said:


> Gray hair is tricky.  You have to be careful with clothes, colors, styles, makeup and accessories or it can be unflattering.  I like the look of gray locs and curly, wild gray hair where the light can bounce off of it.  I think the worst look is bone straight or when a person wears clothes that match the hair color.  Like silver hair, silver shirt.  White hair, white shirt.  The pic below is my favorite.  Her makeup and colors look nice, and her hair looks moisturized and not blue.



She looks like Vanessa Williams if she didn't color her hair. What a BEAUTY!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2013)

wavezncurlz where did you order that beautiful hair fork in your siggy?  I admire your bun updo and hair fork every time I see your siggy.


----------



## Channy31 (Mar 27, 2013)

These are so pretty!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @wavezncurlz where did you order that beautiful hair fork in your siggy? I admire your bun updo and hair fork every time I see your siggy.


 
@MileHighDiva
Thanks! 
This particular one came from Eaduard on Etsy. He doens't have that one now but keep checking. He is very reasonable and will often add an extra stick or something in your order.

Another place I go for wooden hairsticks is OruAka also on Etsy. They are more pricey but I love their wood patterns.


----------



## SimpleLiving (Mar 27, 2013)

@*dlewis*_Originally Posted by *dlewis* 

 __                 I don't think you're going to find  many pictures of black women with gray hair. We tend to dye our hair  until the good Lord comes a knocking._​I thought the same thing until this thread and one of the links provided above.  Oh, it's on and popping now for my self-encouragement.  Plus, I am going to go ahead and do my silver/white haired fox blog, .  So, I'll do the legwork (or fingerwork) for finding photographs of sistren with white/gray/grey/silver hair and loving it sisters.  I'll keep you gals posted.


----------



## SimpleLiving (Mar 27, 2013)

*Your Advice on Blog Name*

Hello ladies,

Please give me your opinion on a blog name for a greying journey.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679305

TIA,  SL


----------



## RZILYNT (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Your Advice on Blog Name*



SimpleLiving said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please give me your opinion on a blog name for a greying journey.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... How about the Sliver Thread? 

RZ~


----------



## SimpleLiving (Apr 9, 2013)

Throwing my hat in the bag, lock stock and barrel.

http://www.graciouslygrey.com

Please visit my new blog.  In another thread I have asked for "kind" critiques while it is new as I want the blog to be engaging and mildly entertaining.  I'd like to correct mistakes now versus allowing it to get old, stale, and wondering about lack of interest.  Thick skin may = good blog.

Oh, I am also ISO those greying graciously divas and gentlemen that may allow me to show their lovely locks on my blog perhaps even along with a small comment.  No full names need to be given on the blog, fyi.

Thanks in advance, ladies.

SL


----------



## SimpleLiving (Apr 30, 2013)

*"Closed Mouth Don't Get Fed"*

Hello Ladies,

I am working to take my blog to the next level so jumped on board with social networking.  Would you or some graciously grey person (male or female) that you know consider visiting my FB Page and "liking" it?

facebook.com/lovelygreylocks

Thank you for your help.

SL


----------



## NappyNelle (May 27, 2014)




----------



## krissyhair (May 27, 2014)

I am 23 and noticing more gray hairs, and some dark hairs losing pigment at the root.

I pulled them out not because they are bad, but because I was curious and wanted to examine them.

Wow they are shiny. I noticed them because they reflect so much light against my dark hair. They also are not wirey at all, they are the exact same texture as my natural hair, maybe slightly straighter.

I think one day I'll have a full head of shiny silver hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 28, 2014)




----------



## NappyNelle (May 28, 2014)




----------



## NappyNelle (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chejam (May 29, 2014)

Found one, her color and curls are gorgeous:

http://www.blackhairinformation.com/community/hairstyle-gallery/natural-hairstyles/glorious-mane/


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

See if my hair was all silver or grey I'd just roll with it. But this mess I have right here is not cool lol 

I love these pix


----------



## loved (Jul 11, 2014)

Rev. Dr.  JoAnn Browning of Ebenezer AME in Ft. Washington, MD. Her hair is really pretty in person.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

I always wondered how women go grey.  I mean not literally, but like how do that deal with the greying process before it its that nice level of gray rather than that annoying level of random hairs popping up?  I dont even know if that makes sense


----------



## SimJam (Jul 11, 2014)

I love to see ladies with grey hair. And I love my smattering of greys. Hooefully inend up with a nice head of silver hair!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow...these women have gorgeous silver hair.  Mentally, I am just not there yet.  My grays will be red-orange from henna until my greys outnumber my dark hairs.  I am dreading that grow out phase with tri-colored hair...will I BC or be a long-term transitioner?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 11, 2014)

So I didn't color my hair for the entire time I was pregnant and I have about  a .5 inch of gray on my natural hairline. I haven't colored it yet and the baby is 4 months old. That means I've been uncolored for about a year. I haven't decided if I'm going to let it keep graying or color. I wish it were coming in more evenly. 

The only thing I don't like is that I'm a new mom who is older. Outside of the gray, I think I could pass for 5-7 years younger. All the "baby mommas" are much younger than me and the gray is kinda off putting.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

wavezncurlz said:


> So I didn't color my hair for the entire time I was pregnant and I have about  a .5 inch of gray on my natural hairline. I haven't colored it yet and the baby is 4 months old. That means I've been uncolored for about a year. I haven't decided if I'm going to let it keep graying or color. I wish it were coming in more evenly.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that I'm a new mom who is older. Outside of the gray, I think I could pass for 5-7 years younger. All the "baby mommas" are much younger than me and the gray is kinda off putting.



Uh-uh  be proud of that women! In todays society whe "16 and pregnant" is not only a tv show but common you ought to be proud!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

Also have you thought of dying the length to match the grey roots? 

I'm thinking maybe thats how I will eventually go grey. Right now the greys are an annoyance but not an abundance.  So if I dyed grey it have to keep up with my roots as seriously as bottle blonds do or bottle goth kids lmfao


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> See if my hair was all silver or grey I'd just roll with it. But this mess I have right here is not cool lol
> 
> I love these pix



Yeah, the hair in these pictures are beautiful. But I have uncool mess too  My hair just looks dirty.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 11, 2014)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Uh-uh  be proud of that women! In todays society whe "16 and pregnant" is not only a tv show but common you ought to be proud!



Oh, I'm proud! Statistically, I'm not supposed to be a mom (mid-40s). He is my surprise blessing! 



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Also have you thought of dying the length to match the grey roots?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe thats how I will eventually go grey. Right now the greys are an annoyance but not an abundance.  So if I dyed grey it have to keep up with my roots as seriously as bottle blonds do or bottle goth kids lmfao




hmm.. I think I'd just keep cutting.  I'm WL or longer now so that's a lot of dying (would they have to bleach it to make it gray?). 

Ladies, 
Do you find that your grays are a different texture (not as cooperative)? Mine stick straight out of my head and won't lay down!  (see scary exterme closeup) LOL


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you guys for posting new beautiful grey hair pictures!!



NappyNelle said:


>


 
Her hair type looks just like mine! I wish I had the guts to go grey. 



wavezncurlz said:


> Oh, I'm proud! Statistically, I'm not supposed to be a mom (mid-40s). He is my surprise blessing!
> 
> hmm.. I think I'd just keep cutting. I'm WL or longer now so that's a lot of dying (would they have to bleach it to make it gray?).
> 
> ...


 
wavezncurlz - you're good! I have soooo much grey now, it's ridiculous. Thanking God for henna and indigo!! I haven't dyed my hair since April 10th and here's what it looks like right now.

I'll whip up a batch of hendigo in a few days...I've gone too long...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 11, 2014)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you guys for posting new beautiful grey hair pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@FlowerHair Wow! The salt and pepper looks pretty though. Like tinsel.  
I can't do the henidgo process. I'm way to lazy! How long does it last? My henna used to last like 1 week! LOL

That lady's hair is like ours! That's a lot of work!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 11, 2014)

wavezncurlz said:


> @FlowerHair Wow! The salt and pepper looks pretty though. Like tinsel.
> I can't do the henidgo process. I'm way to lazy! How long does it last? My henna used to last like 1 week! LOL
> 
> That lady's hair is like ours! That's a lot of work!


 
wavezncurlz My henna and indigo dye is permanent, more or less. That's the best thing about it. I was too lazy for henna before as well, but I noticed how my hair started thinning from the commercial dyes so I had to do it. It's a combo of choosing the right henna and letting it sit overnight etc. Once I found the right process, it was easy. Now, I'll just do the roots... But you see I've been lazy for three months. I _need_ to do it every month or so.

I love my greys, they are very silvery, but like you I feel that as a mother of a toddler I'm still too young for silver hair. I'll wait until I get wrinkles lol.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 11, 2014)

wavezncurlz my greys seem to have a way looser curl pattern but do not follow the laws of gravity.  They like to grow to the sky where as the rest of my does not.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2014)

Came across this article and thought of this thread. Does gray hair on youngish people make them actually look younger? And how come everyone in their 50s is gray but not really?!  

*Once It Left Off-Black, I Never Went Back: Loving My Gray Hair
*
by M. Lavora Perry

On a recent sunny day, as I walked down the street with my gorgeous 17 year-old daughter, a man in a car called out "Hey!" twice. I kept walking, assuming he was checking my daughter out, which would have been icky because he was old enough to be her father. But, of course, I know it happens. In fact, on more than one occasion, my daughter and I have discussed the sociodynamics and evolutionary reasons why older men hound after teenage girls.

But I digress.

The man called out "Hey, you!" the third time and I looked at him, still walking. He was talking to me. "Is that your natural hair color?" he said. I can't count the times people have asked me this. Like who DYES their hair GRAY?

I told him that I was indeed rocking my natural hair color. "Wow," he said (or something like that). "How old are you?" I told him--51. "I thought you were a young woman with gray hair," he said (it was a compliment).

Once he took the friendly banter past the line by asking my name, I pulled out my "MRS. Perry" card, even though I really go by “Ms.” So he left me alone.

But I was glad my daughter witnessed all this, for two reasons. First off, she saw that there are men out there who prefer women of their own generation. She might appreciate knowing this when she's older.

Second, I explained to her that the only reason that man thought I was older was because he probably never sees 51 year old women with gray hair, and that’s because, while most 51 year olds HAVE gray hair, most also dye it.

So everybody is confused about what women really look like at my age. It may not be that I look so young for 51, although I’d like to think I do and it’s a compliment I hear a lot. Instead, it may be that it's unclear just what the average 51 year old woman's hair looks like because, although most women begin to gray in their 30's, most also hide this fact under hair color.

I started graying in my 20’s. It’s a genetic thing on my father’s side. Several of my cousins have been gray foxes for years—while their friends religiously hit the Clairol bottle.

Since the 80’s, I have never colored my hair or used heat or chemicals to straighten it. Instead, I’ve quietly waged my own personal campaign against the notion that, in order to be beautiful, a black woman's hair must be assaulted, beaten into submission, and totally alienated from its original state.

Now this latest incident has really got me thinking. Perhaps my daughter being with me that day stirred up one of my deepest hopes. That is that young black women like her will do what my generation has yet to do fully do en mass: shake off the centuries-old insidious lie that rests deep within our souls and blinds us from this truth—we are naturally fine and fierce. Just. As. We. are.

So I've been kicking around the idea of starting some sort of community that celebrates black women over 40 who wear their hair gray, natural and proud—not sure I will do it, but maybe.

If you are a gray and natural black woman, are thinking about becoming one, or just appreciate women like us, holla back. 

Source: http://www.forharriet.com/2013/04/once-it-left-off-black-i-never-went.html


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2014)

I remember my grandma in her late 70s and 80s coloring her hair jet black. She did it because of my grandfather. It looked silly though. Everyone knew she was gray and in a week or so, her new growth would tell on her. When he passed, she never colored again. Her hair was a magnificent cloud of white on very dark skin. It was gorgeous. And she looked her age.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Some pics from Pinterest:



































Sorry if any of these has been posted before...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Another one


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 15, 2014)

Keep  'em coming!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Sep 16, 2014)

Ladies,
I saw this story on NC.com  about natural gray ladies to follow on IG. I'm going to check them out.  

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlr...y-curlies-you-should-follow-on-instagram-now/


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 6, 2014)

Some more photos from Pinterest...













































Sanaa Lathan's mother:


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 6, 2014)

More.....


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 6, 2014)

Please feel free to post all my silver foxes out there!

I have an inclination towards natural hair styles, but I try to look for straight ones as well. 

wavezncurlz - I'm going to let my gray hair flag fly from now on...wish me luck!
I'm taking the plunge! If I really hate it, I'll just color it again.


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 6, 2014)

> Coloring your wardrobe to complement grey hair
> 
> Learn what not to wear with your grey hair color, and choose shades and tones that will complement your hair. If nothing else, going grey can give you a wonderful excuse to buy a whole new wardrobe.
> 
> ...


http://www.vibrantnation.com/fashio...y-hair-color-pop-with-the-clothes-you-choose/


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is my own budding gray hair...just 1,5 months after coloring. I'll update every now and then.

Please excuse the no makeup, shiny forhead photo.


----------



## Nina_deF (Oct 6, 2014)

Gorgeous! 
You are going to look even more stunning!!!!

I can't wait until it's my turn!


----------



## Garner (Oct 6, 2014)

FlowerHair...I totally agree w Nina_deF.  You are beautiful now and will be even more stunning with the gray.  I can't beleive how quickly it has shown after 1.5 months or am I misreading this?


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, I think I have gray hair envy now!  Both my mother and grandmother when gray in their early 30 while my dad is 65 and has not one gray hair.  I'm in my mid 30s and only have a few hidden strands...we'll see!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Oct 6, 2014)

FlowerHair said:


> Please feel free to post all my silver foxes out there!  I have an inclination towards natural hair styles, but I try to look for straight ones as well.  wavezncurlz - I'm going to let my gray hair flag fly from now on...wish me luck! I'm taking the plunge! If I really hate it, I'll just color it again.



Brave girl!
I like your picture though. I can't wait to see how it comes in over time. 
I have to wait for now because on on the job market and am worried about ageism. Once I'm settled, I can take the plunge.


----------



## deborah11 (Oct 6, 2014)

You are beautiful and your gray is lovely.  You will be absolutely stunning with gray hair!  you are so beautiful now and you will look just like these gray haired beauties pictured here.  My best friend is early 50's and has been gray since her 30's. Her hair is so beautiful and everywhere we go her hair is "the topic".  She is a real head turner, even more so with the gray hair! I want to gray and have like 2 strands.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 6, 2014)

OMG...thank you for these beautiful pics!  I have some gray mostly at my temples.  It used to bother me when I was relaxed because it was the first part to get crazy after a touchup.  I was never inclined to color it because I wanted it straight and I had to pick my poison.  After seeing these beautiful pics, I'm hoping mine turns out half as nice now that I'm team natural.


----------



## SwtAnana (Oct 6, 2014)

FlowerHair said:


> Here is my own budding gray hair...just 1,5 months after coloring. I'll update every now and then.  Please excuse the no makeup, shiny forhead photo.



So pretty! You give me hope.  I'm not even thirty yet but I've started graying in the FRONT....it's enough that I'm now coloring my grays. I don't think I'll be letting my grays fly free for a few more years but I hope I look as fab as you do when I take the plunge!


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 26, 2015)

Bumping for inspiration!


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry if she has already been posted... i just LOVE everything about this!


----------



## rabs77 (Jan 26, 2015)

Peeks into thread. The semi perm colors I was using, specifically garnier herbashine was messing with my hair terribly, ( it completely changed my hair texture, fried it right up)so I've decided to let go and allow the grays to have their way. By the way I love you siggy with your grays FlowerHair, you are inspiring me.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you FlowerHair I needed this.  The front of my hair is gray and dye-resistant.  I'd like to grow it out but I'm only gray on the top to forehead -- behind my ears its mostly brown.

I actually like my gray, but not the line of demarcation.  Sometimes I think I should BC and let it all come in gray.


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 27, 2015)

rabs77 said:


> Peeks into thread. The semi perm colors I was using, specifically garnier herbashine was messing with my hair terribly, ( it completely changed my hair texture, fried it right up)so I've decided to let go and allow the grays to have their way. By the way I love you siggy with your grays FlowerHair, you are inspiring me.



Thank you rabs77 It feels so good now that I have made the decision to not fight my grays anymore. I can imagine it feels similar for people who go natural for the first time. Not everyone loves it, but I do and I guess that's all that matters. I get more compliments than negative comments. 

My hair was also ruined by semi perm colors, so I switched to henna and indigo. Unfortunately, the henna color doesn't really match my skin tone, it didn't look nice. 



regina07 said:


> Thank you FlowerHair I needed this.  The front of my hair is gray and dye-resistant.  I'd like to grow it out but I'm only gray on the top to forehead -- behind my ears its mostly brown.
> 
> I actually like my gray, but not the line of demarcation.  Sometimes I think I should BC and let it all come in gray.



My stylist softened the line of demarcation with dark black/brown lowlights. That really helped, because my hair was reddish and fifty different shades of brown and black which made me look a bit crazy  The lowlights match my natural hair color which makes my incoming grays look natural. 

She also cut off a huge chunk of hair, so now my hair is BSL. 

I really enjoy this process!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 27, 2015)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you rabs77 It feels so good now that I have made the decision to not fight my grays anymore. I can imagine it feels similar for people who go natural for the first time. Not everyone loves it, but I do and I guess that's all that matters. I get more compliments than negative comments.
> 
> My hair was also ruined by semi perm colors, so I switched to henna and indigo. Unfortunately, the henna color doesn't really match my skin tone, it didn't look nice.
> 
> ...



FlowerHair, never seen your hair, but inspirational is definately awesome. I'm temple gray and really should let it go, I'm at that age where the fight is over. The only reason I don't is my 70+ mother refuses to grey she said as long as their is dye she will be honey blond  the only down side is growing out the grey from should length IMO it doesn't look goo.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 12, 2015)

64 year old Burundian Princess Esther Kamatari is slaying in her silver white hair!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 12, 2015)

A Princess of Burundi, but the Queen of her family! She's so regal. With her husband and children. She lives in France. I'm glad her children are rocking their natural hair too!  






@Lucie @JFemme I know you'll be inspired by this lady.

ETA I don't know why the photo doesn't show...it did at my other computer.
Oh well, here's the link! http://www.gettyimages.se/detail/ny...bulot-and-their-children-nyhetsfoto/168459147


----------



## Lucie (Feb 12, 2015)

FlowerHair, what a beauty!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 19, 2015)

From blogger - Gorgeous in Grey (Gorgeousingrey.com)


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2016)

i'm thinking its time to revisit this thread heck people are dying gray, i will probably transtion this summer. help me, help me


----------



## Dellas (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2016)

bumping this thread brought alot of memory from members that were awesome here, Empress, Dlewis. @FlowerHair you have any updates are you still gray?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 18, 2016)

@FlowerHair 
You need to give us a picture update on your tresses. How much gray do you have now?


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi @Ltown and @wavezncurlz ! 
I promise I'll take a few pics soon. I don't take so many hair pics anymore lol! 

It's salt and pepper all over, but more white on the right side of my head for some reason.


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 22, 2016)

Okay, here goes... 
As you can see, one side has a bit more "snow" than the other.

I started my transition with highlights, so you can see them further down towards the bottom half of my hair.

I'm actually thinking about getting some highlights again soon. 

  

@wavezncurlz @Ltown


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2016)

FlowerHair said:


> Okay, here goes...
> As you can see, one side has a bit more "snow" than the other.
> 
> I started my transition with highlights, so you can see them further down towards the bottom half of my hair.
> ...



@FlowerHair 
WOW!!! It is going to be sooo beautiful when it is all silver. Thanks for sharing.

Question - Is the texture different? Did you have to start using different products when you transitioned? That's part of what stops me from doing it all the way - I can't figure out how to do with the gray because it acts so different from the rest. What kind of/color  highlights are you thinking of doing?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2016)

Since some of the earlier links are broken, here are some more inspirational pictures. 



[URL=http://s29.photobucket.com/user/wavezncurlz/media/gray%20hair/b24a0a8c5f5f9d87030228070cac7fe1_zpsjwm5doau.jpg.html]
	








[/URL]


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 22, 2016)

*She makes a return because she's my personal inspiration & I see this is where @FlowerHair will be in 5 years...*


----------



## Ltown (Feb 22, 2016)

FlowerHair said:


> Okay, here goes...
> As you can see, one side has a bit more "snow" than the other.
> 
> I started my transition with highlights, so you can see them further down towards the bottom half of my hair.
> ...


@FlowerHair, very pretty blend! thanks!


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 23, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> @FlowerHair
> WOW!!! It is going to be sooo beautiful when it is all silver. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Question - Is the texture different? Did you have to start using different products when you transitioned? That's part of what stops me from doing it all the way - I can't figure out how to do with the gray because it acts so different from the rest. What kind of/color  highlights are you thinking of doing?


Well, the gray hair strands are going to act differently whether you color them or not. I had a lot of problems when the white took over my hair because I couldn't seem to wear it down anymore. I realized that I had to moisturize much more than I did before, so now I wash my hair twice a week and only use gel - no more butters or oils, they dry out my hair nowadays. It's just a whole different head of hair basically. I think gray hair in general is much drier than your old hair and more wiry. I had to research different ways of moisturizing my hair - something which I never really did or had a problem with before. I have to put the gel on in the shower on soaking wet hair. I never even used to use gel before, so it's really been trial and error lol! I use a clear, alcohol free, soft gel, not the dark hard kind. 

I had low-lights done (not high-lights like I wrote before) a couple of times to blend the new growth better and I can see myself continuing with that. It was a blend of dark brown and lighter brown colors. It looked very natural and it let the gray hair shine through a bit here and there. With low lights, you can also go longer in between the salon visits. I went three times with 4 months in between each visit. It's important to choose cool colors for the low lights, otherwise it's going to clash with your grays. Warm honey colored low lights will not look good.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 23, 2016)

FlowerHair said:


> Well, the gray hair strands are going to act differently whether you color them or not. I had a lot of problems when the white took over my hair because I couldn't seem to wear it down anymore. I realized that I had to moisturize much more than I did before, so now I wash my hair twice a week and only use gel - no more butters or oils, they dry out my hair nowadays. It's just a whole different head of hair basically. I think gray hair in general is much drier than your old hair and more wiry. I had to research different ways of moisturizing my hair - something which I never really did or had a problem with before. I have to put the gel on in the shower on soaking wet hair. I never even used to use gel before, so it's really been trial and error lol! I use a clear, alcohol free, soft gel, not the dark hard kind.
> 
> I had low-lights done (not high-lights like I wrote before) a couple of times to blend the new growth better and I can see myself continuing with that. It was a blend of dark brown and lighter brown colors. It looked very natural and it let the gray hair shine through a bit here and there. With low lights, you can also go longer in between the salon visits. I went three times with 4 months in between each visit. It's important to choose cool colors for the low lights, otherwise it's going to clash with your grays. Warm honey colored low lights will not look good.



This is helpful @FlowerHair.  I've used more gels now too - also more creamy leave-ins. When my daughter got her Deva Cut, they suggested gels under soaking wet hair and it really works. 
Now it makes since why it's working on my grays.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 29, 2016)

Bo Talley


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 20, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> This is helpful @FlowerHair.  I've used more gels now too - also more creamy leave-ins. When my daughter got her Deva Cut, they suggested gels under soaking wet hair and it really works.
> Now it makes since why it's working on my grays.




I'm trying ya'll... these grays are driving me nuts!


----------



## PJaye (May 20, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> I'm trying ya'll... these grays are driving me nuts!



My hairline looks very similar except that my grays are Grandpa Munster wings above my ears.  However, they do stick out and resist lying down; so I figure if they're coming, they'd better come correct and I'm shooting for this as a final outcome:


----------



## wavezncurlz (May 21, 2016)

PJaye said:


> My hairline looks very similar except that my grays are Grandpa Munster wings above my ears.  However, they do stick out and resist lying down; so I figure if they're coming, they'd better come correct and I'm shooting for this as a final outcome:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ltown (Sep 18, 2016)

bumping this to create my vision board,


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 9, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


>


@MileHighDiva I almost posted the same picture as I follow Hairscapades. She's been henna'ing forever and I hope she transitions to gray. Our textures are similar and I want to see how hers looks over time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 11, 2017)

wavezncurlz said:


> @MileHighDiva I almost posted the same picture as I follow Hairscapades. She's been henna'ing forever and I hope she transitions to gray. Our textures are similar and I want to see how hers looks over time.


Her hairline in a post today looks like she may be transitioning.  Or, she could just be busy with the baby.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 11, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Her hairline in a post today looks like she may be transitioning.  Or, she could just be busy with the baby.


yeah. She appears to be seriously considering. She has a similar situation as mine - older mom of young child. I feel like I'm ready to go all the way and then I get called a grandma. It makes me self conscious especially when I am around the 29-30something moms of my son's play dates. I need to get over it but it's easier said than done.

Today I was with my girl scouts at a camping trip near the water. There was a wedding taking place and they left their beautiful flowers. I decided to put one in my hair and take a pic. Then I saw my hairline again and thought I kinda like the silver. One day...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jun 12, 2017)

Go for it @wavezncurlz !  Your silvers look wonderful.

I love how I don't have to worry about touching up my hair color anymore. My hair is so much softer and more "itself" without the hair dye. 

I know, I know, it's not for everyone.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 12, 2017)

FlowerHair said:


> Go for it @wavezncurlz !  Your silvers look wonderful.
> 
> I love how I don't have to worry about touching up my hair color anymore. My hair is so much softer and more "itself" without the hair dye.
> 
> I know, I know, it's not for everyone.


I believe you. That dye has totally stripped my hair. After my last pregnancy, when I didn't color,  my hair was super soft with  two white streaks on the sides of my head.


----------



## Melaninme (Sep 24, 2018)

I can do this...I can do this!


----------



## larry3344 (Sep 24, 2018)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Melaninme (Nov 17, 2019)

bumping for encouragement.


----------



## Nay (Nov 18, 2019)

This lady's hair is lovely.  Her website is https://www.thetennillelife.com/


----------



## Melaninme (Nov 19, 2019)

Nay said:


> This lady's hair is lovely.  Her website is https://www.thetennillelife.com/




Lovely!  @Nay ,  for posting this image and for the link to her site!

I need to see more of these images to keep my encouraged as it is really tough for me.  Thanks to all of you ladies who are on this journey with me and for your words of encouragement.  

It means a lot to me.


----------

